# MGID ...if you want to read more...



## Aka-Aka (24 Juni 2013)

...come back later...

you need the answer to any question about mgid.com?
you need it now?

Here it is!
stay tuned!

(Liebe Mods: Nein, ich bin nicht verrückter als sonst, aber dieses posting muß unbedingt sein. Ich will nicht noch einmal lesen müssen, dass jemand anderes schneller war als ich!)
MGID/MIRS


----------



## Devilfrank (25 Juni 2013)

Wir nehmen es erst einmal als ASCII-Zeichen und somit als *Wildcard. Und nein - die 74.117.176.0/24 schauen wir uns erst später an.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Juni 2013)

Ist 'ne lustige Geschichte, aber wohl längst erzählt. Aber manchmal kommen Geschichten zurück.


> en face
> le pire
> jusqu'à ce
> qu'il fasse rire


flötete einst Samuel Beckett - und mit seinen Worten flöte ich mal weiter...


> ce qu'a de pis
> le cœur connu
> la tête pu
> de pis se dire
> ...


Lesenswert:
http://home.arcor.de/berick/illeguan/beckett/becketts.htm

Hoppla, is ja hier gar net der Lyrikerthread...


MarketGID ist ein Trafficnetzwerk, das einen nicht besonders guten Ruf hatte, nicht nur deshalb, weil es ukrainischen Ursprungs ist, sondern u.a. auch, weil, wie man lesen kann, die abwandernden Ukrainern den anderen Ukrainern noch ein bisschen Code gestohlen haben (siehe hier, ist schon eine Weile her). Ukrainer beklauen Ukrainer, ja gibt's denn so 'was?

Danach gab's noch ein bisschen Gerichtsstress für die ukrainischen Neuamerikaner (siehe hier).
Wie genau da aktuell die Verhältnisse sind, konnte ich noch nicht wirklich klären, zuviel Schlamm in den ohnehin trüben Gewässern.
Wenn ich mir das alles so durchlese, fehlt mir da ein deutsches Wort: _Trafficwäsche_
Das Prinzip der _Trafficwäsche _gab es schon zu Dialerzeiten. Erinnert sich noch jemand an die schnuckeligen Startseiten von t-online oder freenet? Zwei klicks weiter landete man in den Fallgruben der Dialerräuber...
Trafficjunky, Trafficpumpe, Trafficshop - wer hat eigentlich die größte deutsche Traffic(wasch?)maschine?

Jaja, 42!
(Das passt schon allein deshalb so gut, weil ich auch die Frage vergessen habe, auf die die Antwort "MGID" lautet)

PS: Ach ja - die Formulierung des Threadtitels ist an die Werbelinks angelehnt, die die MGID verwendete ("wenn sie das verbotene Video der Frau sehen wollen, die ... klicken sie hier")


----------

